# Impromptu Get-Together/ Houston Herf



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Well Sam and Martha decided to invite everybody over for a last min herf and we had a great turn out. They made a ton of great food and had plenty of adults drinks for anybody that wanted them. I would also like to think howland1998, we still had cigars left over from the ones he sent for the Smoke Across CL and passed them out. I also enjoyed one of the new J. Fuego Delirium, it started out rough at the lite but was really nice after that. And like with all his cigars it held a great ash! Thanks Sam and Martha for putting this together and having all of us at your house


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks like a great time.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like an awesome time!! Thanks for sharing the pics Frank


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a great time. Thanks for sharing Frank.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks like everyone had a sweet time! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Very Nice, Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Awesome Frank, thanks for sharing bro! 

CD


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

great pics , I dont know what else to say except maybe....*nice pics thx for sharing*...


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great herf guys & gals!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks like fun


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

I wish I had local friends to smoke with


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice get together...........


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

good call... looks like a fun time.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Guys and Dolls herfin--Sweet


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks like everyone had a great time.Thanks for the nice pics


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

It was great fun. Thanks Sam and Martha for all the good eats, drinks, and stories.


----------



## chopperny (Aug 14, 2007)

Looks like a hell of a time was had by all! Nice ash btw!!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Looks like an awesome time.


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Looks like a good time...Texas always has some happenin get togethers.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Man, I really wish we could have made this get together.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks like a great time!!great pics but no names


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

thanks for the pics Frank. that looked like a great time


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

We had a blast. I love going to Herfs. When I started attending the herfs, I only knew a few people. Its a great opportunity to get to know other members. At this last herf, I got to have some interesting conversations with both Cliff and Albert. Though I had seen them and spoken with them at other times, I didn't really get to sit down and chat with them like I was able to this last Saturday. 

Thanks again Martha and Sam. Great turn out. I only got to smoke the RP Fusion and the Chateau Real. I loved the Fusion even though it unraveled toward the end. The Chateau Real was a nice night cap.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Darren's Godiva said:


> We had a blast. I love going to Herfs. When I started attending the herfs, I only knew a few people. Its a great opportunity to get to know other members. At this last herf, I got to have some interesting conversations with both Cliff and Albert. Though I had seen them and spoken with them at other times, I didn't really get to sit down and chat with them like I was able to this last Saturday.
> 
> Thanks again Martha and Sam. Great turn out. I only got to smoke the RP Fusion and the Chateau Real. I loved the Fusion even though it unraveled toward the end. The Chateau Real was a nice night cap.


Night cap is right. You fell asleep smokeing the Chateau Real. What happened to my party girl? Sam and Martha I had a great time and thanks for all your hospitatality.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

happy1 said:


> Looks like a great time!!great pics but no names


Pic 2
sysrock (Bo), and Ecto1 (E J)

Pic 3
Bullybreed (Joe)

Pic 4
Incognito (Abel), Cypress (Sam), aljrka (Albert)

Pic 5 
SMOKEING HANDSOME DUDE (Darren)

Pic 6
Darren's Godiva (Melody), Lisa

Pic 7
E J and wife Rhonda

Pic 8 
Rhonda, samsgrl28 (Martha)

Pic 9
tx_tuff (Frank), Stogie (Daniel)


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

That's what it's all about!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

That looks like a great time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a great time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

The bomb that keeps on going, and going, and going....


----------



## gitchesum (Jun 21, 2008)

Mmm, Delirium.

Got to try one yesterday and enjoy it with the man himself.

Great conversation and a really good cigar.


----------

